# Fish Oil & Vitamin E



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

I have been giving my dogs half a fish oil capsule a couple of times a week to help with Dekker's dry skin and to give their coats a extra shine but I read that giving fish oil with out giving additional vitamin E can cause a lot of problems. Should I stop giving the fish oil or should I add vitamin E? If I need to add the vitamin E how much would a 5 and a 6 pound dog need? I am feeding Evo and it has 318.56 IU/kg of vitamin E and my dogs are eating 1/4 cup for the 5lb dog and a little more then 1/4 cup for the 6lb dog.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

We never had trouble giving just fish oil. We used salmon oil in an aluminum bottle with a pump, and applied it their food. I will say though, that I've noticed more of an improvement using coconut oil vs fish oil though.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, maybe I will switch to coconut oil to be safe.


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

I use coconut oil for my Baby, and sometimes sealoil  I don't give it everyday, but when I feel he needs it


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

You don't need to add vitamin E to the fish oil for dogs. A lot of us add fish oil to our diets and actually many specifically look for oil without vitamin E. Dogs diets are already rich in vitamin E, they are different than people and don't require it added like we do.

Coconut oil is good, and a lot of people use it (including me), but it is a different thing. Fish oil (or krill oil) are a source of omega-3 fatty acids, they help coat and the immune system and all sorts of things. Coconut oil is rich in Omega-6 fatty acids, a different thing. If you are supplementing for a dry coat I would definitely stick with the fish oil.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

This is what I was reading Acupuncture, 10 Things about Cancer, Fish Oils Without Vitamin E, & Truth About Cat Food you have to scroll down a ways to get to the thing about fish oil. I read a few more things about it but I don't have the links any more. I am feeling better about the fish oil since I have been reading that as long as you are not overdosing the fish oil then you will not deplete your dogs vitamin E. I did find out that my fish oil capsules are rancid so I will be buying new ones.


----------



## Baby Girls Mom (Aug 30, 2013)

Baby Girl gets the Coconut oil rubbed into her skin and that along with her new dog food has worked well. My daughter says she enjoys a couple of licks of it as well


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

None505 said:


> This is what I was reading Acupuncture, 10 Things about Cancer, Fish Oils Without Vitamin E, & Truth About Cat Food you have to scroll down a ways to get to the thing about fish oil. I read a few more things about it but I don't have the links any more. I am feeling better about the fish oil since I have been reading that as long as you are not overdosing the fish oil then you will not deplete your dogs vitamin E. I did find out that my fish oil capsules are rancid so I will be buying new ones.


That story about that mastiff has been rolling around the internet for some time. I don't really think it is true as it seems to get plastered everywhere with no attribution. I ran into it on a few companies web sites selling certain kinds of supplements and on a few phony pharmacy sites. Even if it is true it is one case, and they have no proof it is fish oil. If you are feeding a good diet there is nothing wrong with adding fish oil. It is actually quite healthy.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Most people actually underdose their dogs on fish oil. This article talks about the dosage. You have to read the labels. I use a human grade fish oil capsule and Brody gets one capsule drizzled on food at least 3 times a week. That is a therapeutic dose. You can actually feed to bowel tolerance (back off when they get loose stools). 

The Benefits of Fish Oil to Your Dog's Health - Whole Dog Journal Article 

Look for a human fish oil capsule (better quality control than pet products). And be aware that many are preserved with vitamin E. Most vitamin E is derived from soy, and many dogs are sensitive to soy. Get a product that doesn't contain vitamin E.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Brodysmom said:


> Most people actually underdose their dogs on fish oil. This article talks about the dosage. You have to read the labels. I use a human grade fish oil capsule and Brody gets one capsule drizzled on food at least 3 times a week. That is a therapeutic dose. You can actually feed to bowel tolerance (back off when they get loose stools).
> 
> The Benefits of Fish Oil to Your Dog's Health - Whole Dog Journal Article
> 
> Look for a human fish oil capsule (better quality control than pet products). And be aware that many are preserved with vitamin E. Most vitamin E is derived from soy, and many dogs are sensitive to soy. Get a product that doesn't contain vitamin E.


Tracy, I have never given Lulu fish thinking with her ZP she was getting adequate amounts of what she needed without supplements, but with the allergy issues she's going through lately I thought about fish oil and did a search and saw an old thread where you said you give Brody fish oil, krill oil, and emu oil alternately. I bought Lulu human triple strength fish oil with krill oil thinking I could dose with the triple strength in mind but liked that it included the krill oil. I liked it because it didn't seem to have anything in it but fish and krill oil but looking at the other ingredients it says soybean oil. Should I take it back?


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm going to take it back anyway because the fish oil mg is way to high to does accordingly for me. But I would still like an answer to the soybean oil question for the next fish oil I buy.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I believe the soy is there as a preservative Tina. As long as your dog has no problem with soy it would not be particularly harmful in my opinion and it might be ok to finish the bottle then buy something different next time, but if you are having allergy issues I would not use it. 

I use green lipped muscle oil and krill oil because Copley always had strange stools on fish oil- but he has a very touchy digestive track (or at least he did when we were feeding kibble way, way back). I like the krill oil I found once but never found it again. Right now I am using the green lipped muscle. In my opinion krill, mollusks and fish oils are all equal. What matters is the brand, other ingredients, and amount of omega 3s in them. You just have to read labels.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> I believe the soy is there as a preservative Tina. As long as your dog has no problem with soy it would not be particularly harmful in my opinion and it might be ok to finish the bottle then buy something different next time, but if you are having allergy issues I would not use it.
> 
> I use green lipped muscle oil and krill oil because Copley always had strange stools on fish oil- but he has a very touchy digestive track (or at least he did when we were feeding kibble way, way back). I like the krill oil I found once but never found it again. Right now I am using the green lipped muscle. In my opinion krill, mollusks and fish oils are all equal. What matters is the brand, other ingredients, and amount of omega 3s in them. You just have to read labels.


Thank you, Annie. I have not opened the box, and I have to return something else I bought, so it shouldn't be a problem to return. Also, I have researched all night and ordered Nordic Naturals fish oil. They make human and pet products and I was very pleased with what I read about the company and the product. Lulu's allergies, I believe, are environmental/food--not to the fish oil.


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thanks, The stuff I bought was Nature Made and was for people and I have not had it very long but when I smelled it and tasted it today it was bad. What brands are good and how do I keep it fresh since my two only eat 1 capsule each a week? I need a brand that I can get in the store as I can't order online at the moment.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

It is hard to say what brand is good, because depending in where you are and where you shop it will all be different. I suggest going for a human product, and read the labels on it to make sure it doesn't have a bumch of other stuff in it.

As far as storage, there should be an experation date on the package, I have never had trouble with capsuls going bad before they expire. I do keep mine in the refrigerator. The liquids can go bad easily if you aren't using a lot of them, so I would stick with gell caps.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## None505 (Jan 10, 2013)

Thank you.


----------

